# Martial Arts Training Routine



## MartialFighter (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey all,
 Im looking for a martial arts routine. From what I can see a martial artist needs to have several factors incorporated into his training. First he needs strength, then speed. From what I have read these 2 should be trained together. I have seen that a martial artist needs to be able to take a punch, so they need to have resiliance built into the routine. And finally endourance. Am I missing anything?

 I am horrible at weight lifting (not because It is too difficult, but because I find it horribly boring), so I would prefer a routine excluding lifting. But I do have a pull up bar. 

  Can anyone help me create a Training routine.  I am 5' 9", 149 lbs, 18.

  Also, I am not interested in gaining muscle mass.  I am really looking for pure strength.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 2, 2005)

http://trainforstrength.com/

 No weights

 Add in some running and skipping and you'll be off to a good start


----------



## MartialFighter (Jun 2, 2005)

The website looks nice, but it seems like you have to purchase some equipment.  All I have is a pull up bar, a homemade makiwara board, and an 80 lbs punching bag.  I was hoping to use these, and do only basic workouts, ones that everyone knows about.
 Thanks again


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 2, 2005)

http://trainforstrength.com/workouts.shtml

 Nope, workouts 1 and 2 can be done with you got.


----------



## hwarang (Jun 2, 2005)

Im not a expert but if i didnt have wiehgs this is what id do.. 100 regular pushups (in a row if you can but if you cant just do sets of 20 or something) then do 50 fingertip pushups if  you can then 50 on you knuckles, then move to situps, Do as many of these as you want I usually do 100 but i do them VERY SLOWLY, this seems to work the stomach better, but about the situps i usually do 25 regular situps, then 25 stiusp with my legs straight, then 25 more regular then 25 with the legs straight again (you can also try turning to the left one rep then to the right the next).. Then after that  Do reverse situps , all you do on these is lay on your stomach and lift your upper body off the ground as high as you can without you feet coming off (this works your back muscles). then you can do squats, I usually do these things i like to call frog hops that my instructor showed me, all you do is go into like a full squat and hop around a big area without your hands touching the ground, also try to go down as far as you can every hop, but if you feel goofy doing that just stick with the squats.. As for the pullup bar i dont know what you should do with that because i dont have one i usually lift weights but i suppose you could do like as many pullups as you can do then as many chinups as you can do alternating doin that like 3 times each... Then I usually do three ten minute rounds on my heavy bag but thats me you might want to add time or take it away.. then i would suggest you do some static strching because flexibility is important to some people  

goodluck i hope this  helps a little bit


----------



## MartialFighter (Jun 2, 2005)

Hwarang and Andrew Green,
 Thank you for the quick responses. I appreciate the help. Both of you have helped me in my goal. Now all i have to do is, well, do it. 

  Having said that, if you have any more advise or ideas, it would be greatly appreciated.

  Your fellow student,
    Brian


----------



## Spook (Jun 2, 2005)

hwarang said:
			
		

> 100 regular pushups (in a row if you can but if you cant just do sets of 20 or something) then do 50 fingertip pushups if you can then 50 on you knuckles


Don't do a 200 rep routine if you are looking to gain strength. Start small and keep it small. Start with a 30 pushup routine and once you feel it getting easier add a sand bag, weight, or someone SLIGHTLY pressing down on the small of your back too add resistance. You can also do them from an inclined position with your feet elevated to add the resistance. Vary your hand position every week and do them SLOW. It isn't about how many pushups you can do, its the quality of each one. At the point of doing 200 pushups you're not even working your muscles for over half of the reps. Make each pushup count. Remember keep the pushup number low but the intensity high. Thats how you'll build strength.

Pull up bars are great and i could give you about a hundred different workouts to do if i had time. So instead I'll list a few important stapples. Do wide grip pullups by grabbing the length of your bar. Do them as slow as possible, i do four seconds up... pause... and four seconds down. Then do reverse grip (palms facing towards you) shoulder width apart. Then standard grip shoulder width apart. Then go back to reverse grip with your hands about an inch to two inches apart. Again, do low intense reps like 3 sets of 4 for each, or only do two different variations every other day. Keep your muscles guessing and make sure you have a rest period every other day. If you feel that you can do pushups and pullups every day then you are not working yourself hard enough when you do them. YOU MUST REST!!!!! 

Good luck and email or pm me if you get bored with those... ive got many more


----------



## hwarang (Jun 2, 2005)

Spook said:
			
		

> Don't do a 200 rep routine if you are looking to gain strength. Start small and keep it small. Start with a 30 pushup routine and once you feel it getting easier add a sand bag, weight, or someone SLIGHTLY pressing down on the small of your back too add resistance. You can also do them from an inclined position with your feet elevated to add the resistance. Vary your hand position every week and do them SLOW. It isn't about how many pushups you can do, its the quality of each one. At the point of doing 200 pushups you're not even working your muscles for over half of the reps. Make each pushup count. Remember keep the pushup number low but the intensity high. Thats how you'll build strength.
> 
> Pull up bars are great and i could give you about a hundred different workouts to do if i had time. So instead I'll list a few important stapples. Do wide grip pullups by grabbing the length of your bar. Do them as slow as possible, i do four seconds up... pause... and four seconds down. Then do reverse grip (palms facing towards you) shoulder width apart. Then standard grip shoulder width apart. Then go back to reverse grip with your hands about an inch to two inches apart. Again, do low intense reps like 3 sets of 4 for each, or only do two different variations every other day. Keep your muscles guessing and make sure you have a rest period every other day. If you feel that you can do pushups and pullups every day then you are not working yourself hard enough when you do them. YOU MUST REST!!!!!
> 
> Good luck and email or pm me if you get bored with those... ive got many more


 Nicely said, I agree with this guy i just cant put it into words as well as him:idunno:


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 19, 2005)

in my opinion endurance and strength should be first because you need to be able to deliver techniques properly. speed should be the last one to add.

 have you ever thought about qigong (chi kung)? its a nice way to build up muscle mass especially without weights. 

 also, resistance excercises are the best way to achieve all 3 but do below the waist one day and everything above the next day and keep alternating rather than do everything at once this way you can work out more and do it more thoroughly while working out your other sections while the other is recuperating


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2005)

MartialFighter said:
			
		

> The website looks nice, but it seems like you have to purchase some equipment.


 Well, don't put too many constraints on the solution!

 I too find weights boring, so I do just a light routine with them. But, you can go far with just push-ups and the like--Mike Tyson did.

 Got a jump rope?


----------



## jkdhit (Jun 19, 2005)

for weights you can always buy light weights at your local modells or sporting goods store. if not, you can always use filled soda bottles. i often find myself using them instead of weights to improve my grip more


----------



## still learning (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello, Try and take a look a Matt Furys' strength training books. He has some great excercise programs. Most are sample and works great for any body.
  .....Aloha


----------



## Tgace (Jun 23, 2005)

For Chins try ladders. Do 1...rest...2....rest...3...rest...etc. to the point where you cant do a good rep. Do as many sets as you desire. Good way to build up rep #'s when you do them straight out.


----------

